
The truth about trade - walterbell
https://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2016/10/16/the-truth-about-trade/UWtu8jpAo8LTsTFlffaZ0K/story.html
======
sharemywin
of course if your in the wrong bracket and your income is flat your screwed.
of course, taxing trade goods and services directly is considered bad.

